# Mettre Windows sur un PC à partir d'une image winclone



## Lucasvolpi (28 Août 2013)

Salut à tous, je dois Effectuer une tâche assez complexe et j'ai besoin de vous, je voudrais mettre Windows7 Sur le PC d'un ami, Sur mon Mac je possède Windows 7, donc je voulais savoir si en faisant une image avec winclone, C'était possible de la restaurer sur le PC, Si oui pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment faut-il faire, En vous remerciant.


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2013)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Salut à tous, je dois Effectuer une tâche assez complexe et j'ai besoin de vous, je voudrais *mettre Windows7 Sur le PC d'un ami*, Sur mon Mac je possède Windows 7, donc je voulais savoir si en faisant une image avec winclone, C'était possible de la restaurer sur le PC, Si oui pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment faut-il faire, En vous remerciant.



Euh, c'est comme pour un Mac, il faut payer une licence.

Réfléchis, tu fais comment pour cloner avec un logiciel exclusivement Mac dans un PC ?


----------



## Lucasvolpi (28 Août 2013)

Mais il existe pas un moyen autre, de pouvoir récupérer la version déjà existantes ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Mais il existe pas un moyen autre, de pouvoir récupérer la version déjà existantes ?



Non, faut pas rêver 





> je voudrais mettre Windows7 Sur le PC d'un ami, Sur mon Mac je possède Windows 7


 entre sur son PC, de ton PC, ce sont bien deux machines distinctes, à la rigueur tu pourrais mettre ta clef (licence) sur un (ton) mac en expliquant que tu n'as plus de PC, Microsoft serait en mesure de te l'accorder, hélas ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (28 Août 2013)

OK merci


----------

